
Rethinking the Stop Sign - robg
http://wheels.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/06/11/rethinking-the-stop-sign/?hp
======
jameskilton
So he broke the law by not fully stopping at a STOP sign and decided to go on
a tirade on how to change the system so that what he did was not breaking the
law?

Only in America.

